# vibrating motor



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

looking for a vibrating motor.....that can shake the hell out of a pvc dummy......i see the motors just no prices and i dunno witch one to even consider....lil help here 

thanks in advance 
Mike


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

While Dr. M's suggestion is most practical in keeping things battery operated (heehee) rather than introducing 120V AC into the haunt, there are a few alternatives. If you want a trembling vibration, consider using a hand held sander, they're not very expensive these days. If you want a more violent shaking motion, consider a faster electric motor attached to an offset cam.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

I used and old electric drill with a homemade cam to operate my electric chair victim. I see old drills at yard sales all the time for a couple of bucks.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

kryptonoff said:


> tried the drill with a mib and rpms too fast ...chest fell apart .....and it was a crappy chest at that built with brads just dont want another head ache from the drill episode ....plus i didnt build chest.....wanna use motor but what rpms and hp motor i need ....the offset cam sounds what im looking for just needs to be fast and strong and cheap.....price would be nice also
> 
> thanks
> Mike


Use a variable speed drill.


----------

